# Sedative or stimulant?



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

As some may know, and as I recently found out, our beloved vitamin N, nicotine, is in small doses a stimulant but in large doses a sedative.

The exact thresholds, I'm sure, vary person to person so no scientific numbers seem relevant. However I just had my first smoke where I recognized the fact that I ended at stimulant level as opposed to sedative level. 

In case you're curious, it was a half bowl of unintentionally 48 hr + DGTd dark star. Actually, slightly less, I kept hoping it would get better but it didn't so I gave up. I had to stop smoking it the other day, and tonight it was just ashy tasting and bland... Well, the first few puffs were alright.

I'm sure most have noticed the sedative effects of smoking, who has experienced the stimulant?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Definitely. It's not good for the old high blood pressure, that's for sure. Then again, neither is going to work, and I can't stop that...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

The sedative effects are from the relaxation of smoking. Nicotine is a stimulant and a vascular constrictor as well.:car:


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

This truly depends on each persons body chemistry, hormone balance, etc. Based on this, every one will experience a drug a little differently. For example, to many, caffein is a "stimulant." However, the way it reacts to my body, I experience an opposite reaction i.e. I'll have a cup of joe to relax, or I can have one just before bed without issue of laying in bed awake.
One should also consider that there are different qualities of drug, nicotine, alcohol, etc. And also by this, the reaction will be different. I've found that with higher quality leaf, the nicotine flow is far more pleasant, and non-reactive to my stomach...
Just food for thought and a couple pense thrown in. Cheers!


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Nicotine is unique b/c it acts as both a stimulant and sedative. Starting with low doses, it behaves as a stimulant. It behaves as a sedative with increasing dosage.


----------



## UIVandal (Dec 23, 2010)

I turn into a pile of mud when I smoke, I didn't know it ever functioned as a stimulant, that just blows my mind.

I'd be interested to experience that, but I'm content with melting into nothingness when I smoke.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

I heard one guy on another forum talking about how when he snuffed he tended to go on cleaning rampages, lol. Apparently his wife told him to order some more.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

I personally can't vouch either way that I've recognized. But my gf on the other hand, after a couple cigarettes, always has to use the restroom directly after, and not for #1, lol. I can only imagine what she'd say if she knew I was telling about that.


----------



## UIVandal (Dec 23, 2010)

Adam,
I have friends who do the same thing, they claim tobacco is a laxative.

Whether that is true or not, I don't know, but that's what they say.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Lol I've heard of the "nicoshits" before as well, though that's not the type
of stimulant i was referring to...


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Nicoshits? Ha! Haven't heard it like that before.hehehe..

After a good cigar,I am very relaxed...and about a hr. later,I feel like I could move a mountain! It's like about three cups of strong coffee hits me.After lunch smoke is perfect for me...relax a bit and then a good kick till quitting time.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

It doesn't effect me in any way shape or form. Last time I ever had a nic buzz was when I was 14 and smoked my first cig. I've been smoking the strongest cigars I can find and.... pfft nothing. 

Back when I used to be addicted, it would calm me if I was niccing or if I was in a really stressful situation. This calming effect is a byproduct of the physical addiction. I don't have this now (even though I smoke 5 to 10 times a day) because I take wellbutrin to keep the addiction receptors turned off. Some may not agree with me doing that, but eh, I have zero side effects from the meds. And I don't freak out if I can't smoke every hour on the hour.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> It doesn't effect me in any way shape or form. Last time I ever had a nic buzz was when I was 14 and smoked my first cig. I've been smoking the strongest cigars I can find and.... pfft nothing.
> 
> Back when I used to be addicted, it would calm me if I was niccing or if I was in a really stressful situation. This calming effect is a byproduct of the physical addiction. I don't have this now (even though I smoke 5 to 10 times a day) because I take wellbutrin to keep the addiction receptors turned off. Some may not agree with me doing that, but eh, I have zero side effects from the meds. And I don't freak out if I can't smoke every hour on the hour.


Are you smoking the pipe 5-10 times a day?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I knew nicotine was a sedative as well the very first time I bit off a big chunk of Bloodhound. Three spins and out...


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

InsidiousTact said:


> I heard one guy on another forum talking about how when he snuffed he tended to go on cleaning rampages, lol. Apparently his wife told him to order some more.


I have been known to do the same thing. Usually when I smoke I get the stimulating effect, unless I smoke a couple cigars back to back or I smoke a couple big bowls of tobacco back to back. The only time i've experienced the sedative effects from one smoke was from an El Rico Habano cigar but that also included shaking and cold sweats.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Definitely. It's not good for the old high blood pressure, that's for sure. Then again, neither is going to work, and I can't stop that...


I couldn't have said it better myself. My blood pressure is only high when I'm at work. If I take a week off it goes down to normal and my smoking has nothing to do with it.

I have noticed for years that in the morning, after I have my first cup of coffee and then have a cigarette, I always have to #2. Now that I am a recovering cigarette addict and smoke a pipe only, it hasn't changed.

I have totally noticed that now that I am smoking a pipe, I can go hours upon hours without a smoke. When I was "using" cigarettes it was every hour or I would go crazy. The pipe smoking is totally different. I do still notice myself jonesing more when I am stressed but it's not uncontrollable like before.

Nate


----------



## keenween (Jun 25, 2007)

InsidiousTact said:


> I heard one guy on another forum talking about how when he snuffed he tended to go on cleaning rampages, lol. Apparently his wife told him to order some more.


I really enjoy taking a pinch of snuff and then doing yardwork, or going walking, or sometimes even lifting weights.



UIVandal said:


> Adam,
> I have friends who do the same thing, they claim tobacco is a laxative.
> 
> Whether that is true or not, I don't know, but that's what they say.


It may be similar to coffee. Coffee is known to have a somewhat toxic effect on the liver which may trigger a movement. I wouldn't be surprised if smoking was similar in effect.

The few times I drank enough at a bar to decide smoking a cigarette was the way to keep me going, I would always be awake in bed later too stimulated to fall sleep.

A good strong cigar sedates me, makes me relaxed and happy.

I'm not sure if I feel sedated or stimulated from pipe smoking. I get relaxed, but usually not comatose like a strong cigar. It doesn't keep me awake, I can go to bed afterwards.

I'd be really happy if there was no nicotine in tobacco. I don't smoke for the nic hit. I enjoy the flavor and mental occupation of senses it provides.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

InsidiousTact said:


> Are you smoking the pipe 5-10 times a day?


Yep, with a cigar in there here and there. Used to be cigars, but I was going broke, that's when I moved into the world of pipe smoking.

But then there are days like last night. I got home from dialysis and had a terrible headache. It does that to me sometimes. After 4 hours in the chair, I came home, laid down and about 2 hours later I passed out. Then woke up round 3 this morning, then chilled in bed until after 12. Then I got up made my coffee and had my first smoke in almost 24 hours. No way in hell could I do that when I was addicted. The most I could go was about 4 hours and that was pushing it.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I think that everyone is different.

I've gone to sleep after taking a caffiene pill but I can't drink coffee after 11am because I can't sleep that night.

Some blends keep me up if I smoke them in the evening but others don't have any effect. Even ones with a lot of nicotine.

I think that this as with most things is just trial and error.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Anyone who says that nicotine can't act as a sedative hasn't smoked a full bowl of raw, unsteamed tambolaka. That stuff would put down a water buffalo.

I remember reading some account, maybe from the first Columbus voyage to the Americas or something like that, that they observed natives smoking tobacco until they literally passed out, and their wives would carry them home.

Which reminds me of the hilarious story that Cigary tells about how he once smoked an Opus X "A" at a B&M, and got so nicced up that he literally stumbled out to his car and tried to take a nap, only to be hassled by the cops who thought he was hammered. :lol:

It's funny, they say the same thing about alcohol. While it is a depressant, in small doses it acts as a stimulant and can even cause trouble sleeping, whereas in large doses...well you know what happens.


----------

